# Need mod_delate for apache2

## Thaidog

For some reason mod_deflate is not available in my apache2 emerge. Is there a way to install it? I can not find it on eix or by searching emerge.

----------

## magic919

Seems to be on my list under 2.2.8.  Which version do you have?

```

[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.8  USE="ssl suexec threads -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -sni -static" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dbd ***deflate*** dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack -asis -authn_alias -cern_meta -charset_lite -dav -dav_fs -dav_lock -dumpio -log_forensic -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -version -vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 0 kB

```

----------

## Thaidog

 *magic919 wrote:*   

> Seems to be on my list under 2.2.8.  Which version do you have?
> 
> ```
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.8  USE="ssl suexec threads -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -sni -static" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dbd ***deflate*** dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack -asis -authn_alias -cern_meta -charset_lite -dav -dav_fs -dav_lock -dumpio -log_forensic -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -version -vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 0 kB
> ...

 

Where do I go to get that code snippet there?

----------

## magic919

That's the output of

emerge -pv apache

----------

## Thaidog

 *magic919 wrote:*   

> That's the output of
> 
> emerge -pv apache

 

Ok.. yeah it's in there. How do I activate it?

----------

## danomac

Edit your /etc/make.conf and add

```

APACHE2_MODULES="deflate"

```

and re-emerge it. i.e. `emerge -N apache`

----------

## Thaidog

Is there a command to list the active modules that Apache is running?

----------

## magic919

If you have Apache 2.2 and have set it up the 'Gentoo way' this should be no mystery.

However apache2 -M should help you in your quest.

----------

